# Need Advice for Interview



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I just got a call from a conference resort telling me that I have an interview with the pastry chef on Thursday. I am really nervouse because they want me to wear my chef's uniform and do some practical demnstrations.. 

I have NO IDEA what he is giong to ask me to do. Should I practice at home?

The thing is, I bake all of the time at home and I have only worked commercially with bread. I can do cakes and cookies very well, but I have no real experience with croissants or danishes. I am a very quick learner, and I can do anything well, but I just haven't had an interest to do the mentioned at home. I just want them to hire me and go from there. I'm good with dough.

Does anyone have any advice or thoughts for me?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

What is the job description? If you're not experienced in the thing they are hiring for, then most likely, you won't be very proficient at *****strating. Make it clear to them what your experience is first, so you don't waste your time on a practical you're not cut out for. In the meantime, study as much as you can if you're thinking of expanding your knowledge.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Job description:

Department: CULINARY

Position: PASTRY COOK

Qualifications: 5 years of pastry experiences, worked with high volume banquet functions. At least 1 year experience in a 4-star 4-diamond resort.

Description: 1 Full Time position. Able to work various shifts including nights and weekends. Prepare pastry products for banquet functions and restaurant outlets.

Department: CULINARY


This was just freshly posted, after I met with human resources. The director made it clear to me that it was an entry level position. I have about 3 years of experience, but only doing it at home. I really want to learn how to make everything and I can catch on quickly and do a good job. I just need to be trained. This is my dream job, I'm just afraid he won't think I'm cut out for it, I just need a little work.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

The experience required doesn't seem to be entry level into the kitchen, but entry level into pay system.
Doesn't sound like yeast at all. It really appears that they are looking for pastry and not bread experience.
I would pitch yourself as you have on your posts. Try to have your verbal first. Express your interest to learn and such.
DO NOT talk about things like you know them, if you've only seen them.
Do not be afraid to tell him/her your not familiar with something.
I'm going to guess your practical will be to put something together or finish something, cakes, pastries etc. Don't be afraid to ask for a sample to look at to guide you. Don't be afraid to ask where things are.
If it's a jump-in and you're put with someone to work with, identify things that you can do and jump in. Offer to do things and such.
I don't want to make you more nervous. 
You can't predict what will happen, you won't be able to change anything. Sleep-rest, and a good attitude will guide you.
The best of luck to you.
Just take this advice with a grain of salt. you never know! but I have been on the other side more time then I can recall.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

thanks for the pointers, you've been very helpful. I like your sig, panini.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Well, the chef didn't show up at the scheduled time, which I guess is not like him. I go in tomorrow at the same time. I was prepped and ready.. now I have another day to be nervous!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

H,
Now you can be way less nervous!!! You now have gained some leverage points.
"Hello Chef! I'm so sorry I missed you yesterday!"


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Sweet! I think I got the job. He didn't ask me to do anything, he just kind of asked me some light questions and a brief interview. I pretty much made it clear that this is what I want to do, and I'm motivated. 

This is everything I want in a job. Fabulous! Thanks for the pointers.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

GREAT! :bounce:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Shut Up!!!!!!! That's Great!!!!!


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I think I'm gonna go pick up that amontillado and some olives tonight to celebrate. Deeelish


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Well, it turns out that I didn't get that job. They called me in for a 2nd interview, but I didn't get a call back after that. I wasn't happy with that interview.

BUT, I went and interviewed at SUrf and Sand Resort in Laguna for Pastry Cook, and I got the job! I actually start this morning at 5:00 am. It's 3:30 right now. Weird!! I'm not used to being up this time. I can get used to it, though. 

Thanks for your support!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Crazy hours! I hope you find the time to post and tell us how it goes. Best of luck. :chef:


----------

